# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Making a (druglord alternative) game in Visual Basic 6.0 [source code included]

## xubuntu

Hello and welcome me to this nice forum.

I made game in vb 6.0 and a video for it.




If you don't understand my lousy accent just enable the subtitles.

Download the source code here http://www.djopensource.com/download/dealerz.zip

Thank you.
Angelo

----------


## dday9

_Moderator Actions: Moved from VB.NET forum to Games and Demos_

----------

